
What is the best way to get remote technical project management experience? - hkiely
What is the best way to get experience with a team using project management software such as Jira or Basecamp.
======
coderintherye
Have you tried freelancing?

Or are you currently unskilled in it and looking to up your skills? If so,
then I'd take some courses to get you familiar and then start helping an open-
source or non-profit initiative to get some real experience. Then, if you are
having trouble finding a paid gig, look at founders who want help with project
management but are only paying equity as they will likely be willing to take a
bet on someone with less experience.

